# Swedes Preparing for War - Mass Broadcast of Prep Lit



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the Swedish gooberment just finished a mass mailing (over 4M) of the newly published "If Crisis or War Comes" - they aren't taking the Russian threat litely ....

here's the English version >>>>>>> https://www.dinsakerhet.se/siteasse.../om-krisen-eller-kriget-kommer---engelska.pdf


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Interesting read. I like the part of we will never give up if attacked.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I downloaded it. TNX.

Bulk of my heritage comes from there.

I think they need to identify the real short term enemy already inside their borders.

Almost impossible to miss, they are called muzzslimes!

The people are in need of education in enemy identification, 

before they can fight them or they can die with their head up their collective asses.

How much of their defenses were left to rot over the decades to pay for their socialist ideals????


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Interesting read. I like the part of we will never give up if attacked.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


If Sweden is attacked,
resistance is required

We must be able to resist various types of attacks directed
against our country. Even today, attacks are taking place
against our IT systems and attempts are being made to influence
us using false information. We may also be affected by
conflicts in our region. Potential attacks include:

• Cyberattacks that knock out important IT systems.
• Sabotage of infrastructure (e.g. roads, bridges, airports, railways, electricity cables and nuclear power stations).
• Terror attacks that affect a large number of people or important organisations.
• Attempts to influence Sweden's decision makers or inhabitants.
• Severed transport links that result in a shortage of foodstuffs and other goods.
• Military attack, for example airstrikes, rocket attacks or other acts of war.

If Sweden is attacked by another country, we will
never give up. All information to the effect that
resistance is to cease is false.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Nice propaganda sheet. I am curious as to how some of our Swedish members view this.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Nice propaganda sheet. I am curious as to how some of our Swedish members view this.


Yeah, like the Swedish Socialist, who has been missing for about 5 months.

Seems they have solved the never surrender problem, just deny anything is happening.

Just bend over and take it like a goat.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

If Russia ever wants Sweden, it will take it, but why would they want it? Do they need more snow?:devil:


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> If Russia ever wants Sweden, it will take it, but why would they want it? Do they need more snow?:devil:


Sweden is preparing and dropping their neutrality to ally with NATO - they were shown Putin's end run invasion plans thru the Lapland ....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> If Russia ever wants Sweden, it will take it, but why would they want it? Do they need more snow?:devil:


For flank security for Baltic Sea shipping operations.

Also the swedes have or had plenty of ASW located on the coast that would be rendered neutral.

A lot of the coastal defenses were hardened against Nuke attack.

With it under Russian control shipping can go straight to St. Petersburg with their air and sea defenses based in Norge and Sweden.

It would save about 600 miles of sailing to Murmansk in the worst weather in the world.

Yes, they would take Norway too for coastal defense and raw materials, just like the Germans did.

This type of event would be without question, WW3, like the invasion of Poland in 1939..


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

The Swedes couldn't fight their way out of a paper bag.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Nice propaganda sheet. I am curious as to how some of our Swedish members view this.


Maybe @Swedishsocialist will pop his head up and answer this one.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

1st time in 40 years the Swedish Home Guard was activated for a 2 day drill - not since the haydays of 1975 and the Cold War has the guard drilled ....

https://www.forsvarsmakten.se/sv/ak...g-forsvarsmakten-testar-hemvarnets-beredskap/


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sweden? Really?! Not a joke? I'm tryin' to get my head around that one.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> This "unannounced preparedness exercise" may be just that - a readiness drill. But there are a few things that ring some warning bells for me:
> ◾A "drill" of this magnitude hasn't happened since 1975 at the height of the Cold War
> ◾It's occurring on the heels of two other warnings of looming war or crises
> ◾And keep in mind that the war preparedness book that was recently sent out mentioned the possibility of re-establishing conscription (the draft), too.


The ENTIRE Swedish Home Guard Was Just Mobilized


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

RedLion said:


> The ENTIRE Swedish Home Guard Was Just Mobilized


The Swiss are coming, The Swiss are coming.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

> Could they be preparing to quell a migrant uprising in the no-go zones? Back in January, the Swedish Prime Minister said he did not "rule out the use of the army to end gang violence." Or are they truly concerned about a threat from Russia? Share your thoughts in the comments below.


Ok, not the Swiss, The Muzzies.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

That is a great brochure on preparedness. I see that it is being sent to all households. You know, I always thought the
national language of Sweden was Swedish not English.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

paraquack said:


> That is a great brochure on preparedness. I see that it is being sent to all households. You know, I always thought the
> national language of Sweden was Swedish not English.


Sweden actually published that manual in a dozen different languages to cover their bases ....


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Well, I kind of liked it, it is a good reminder for people that if SHTF the goverment will not be able to help out. 

The advice given were sound.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Well, I kind of liked it, it is a good reminder for people that if SHTF the goverment will not be able to help out.
> 
> The advice given were sound.


interesting that this brochure distribution came up again last week - this time Swedes complaining that pets were left out of the preparations - pointed out that it was centered on nuke war and radiation fallout - no pets rarely if ever discussed because of the decontamination problems ....

very surprised at the number of Swedes that dismissed the nuke war reason behind the brochure - no possible war with Russia - oblivious to the other Swedish movement underway - the current war prep movement across all the Lapland countries ....


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> interesting that this brochure distribution came up again last week - this time Swedes complaining that pets were left out of the preparations - pointed out that it was centered on nuke war and radiation fallout - no pets rarely if ever discussed because of the decontamination problems ....
> 
> very surprised at the number of Swedes that dismissed the nuke war reason behind the brochure - no possible war with Russia - oblivious to the other Swedish movement underway - the current war prep movement across all the Lapland countries ....


well, yes, people should have a store of petfood at home to. Or, depending on the pet, a understanding how the pet can be turned into food .

But that is nitpicking and to be honest, if that is the major comlapint about the information, well, it was a sucess 

From what I saw on my facebook the complaint from a right winger and his friends was that now the goverment had moved the responsibilty for prepardness from the state to the individual and they thougt that was bad. They were serious about it, strange people.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> well, yes, people should have a store of petfood at home to. Or, depending on the pet, a understanding how the pet can be turned into food .
> 
> But that is nitpicking and to be honest, if that is the major comlapint about the information, well, it was a sucess
> 
> From what I saw on my facebook the complaint from a right winger and his friends was that now the goverment had moved the responsibilty for prepardness from the state to the individual and they thougt that was bad. They were serious about it, strange people.


DO you guys have your left and right orientation reversed over there? Over here if they are stupid we call them leftist....if they are correct...we call them Right.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Old SF Guy said:


> DO you guys have your left and right orientation reversed over there? Over here if they are stupid we call them leftist....if they are correct...we call them Right.


yes and no, these guys were just so used to complain about our current socialdemokratic gouverment that they are trapped by it. They cant really give credit were credit is due because the centerleft gouverment we have, they are trapped in a mental prison, in that prison everything the opposition does is per defenition wrong. Kind of like the current state of many democrats in the US maybe?

But "liberal" means in the most part of the world that the person/party is to the right of center. Small goverment, money talks, do as you please with nature & others that dont have your priviliged position and so on are usually considerd the liberal wiew. But in the US it is the opposite, liberals there means the left and that is really confusing


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> yes and no, these guys were just so used to complain about our current socialdemokratic gouverment that they are trapped by it. They cant really give credit were credit is due because the centerleft gouverment we have, they are trapped in a mental prison, in that prison everything the opposition does is per defenition wrong. Kind of like the current state of many democrats in the US maybe?
> 
> But "liberal" means in the most part of the world that the person/party is to the right of center. Small goverment, money talks, do as you please with nature & others that dont have your priviliged position and so on are usually considerd the liberal wiew. But in the US it is the opposite, liberals there means the left and that is really confusing


Yep...s'what i thought....our liberals and your liberals aint even the same liberals....Our Liberals are lying bastards who cry a lot about Trump... We know them by sound and smell where I come from.

It got started here in America when two sides started a debate, and at the end the judges said...."well this side over here, was absolutely right about everything they said, so now what do you think that makes your side?"...and there learned response was...."That makes us Left" and now you know the rest of the story.

Anyways....good luck with that whole socialism thing.....hasn't worked out so well for China or Russia, or Argentina, but maybe you Swedish folks know how to fairly distribute everyones stuff better than history has proven.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Old SF Guy said:


> Yep...s'what i thought....our liberals and your liberals aint even the same liberals....Our Liberals are lying bastards who cry a lot about Trump... We know them by sound and smell where I come from.
> 
> It got started here in America when two sides started a debate, and at the end the judges said...."well this side over here, was absolutely right about everything they said, so now what do you think that makes your side?"...and there learned response was...."That makes us Left" and now you know the rest of the story.
> 
> Anyways....good luck with that whole socialism thing.....hasn't worked out so well for China or Russia, or Argentina, but maybe you Swedish folks know how to fairly distribute everyones stuff better than history has proven.


agree

Here is a 5 minute clip from an intervju with a swedish liberal about swedens socialist system, he is to a large degree misrepresenting things and I do not see him as a unbiased. But it illustrates how a liberal reasons in the world outside USA


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Swedish could not defend against an untrained boy scout troop. Neither could Denmark.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> The Swedish could not defend against an untrained boy scout troop. Neither could Denmark.


Oh look, someone wants attention and trying to provoke,


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Oh look, someone wants attention and trying to provoke,


 Grow socialist . Statement of fact.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

lol thats funny...
Europe got invade by real ****** not the domesticated one from the us. The are the worst scum. How does the called? Looser back Home...
To get an Job here require normally to speak German and the cant and mostly dont want to. The same problem is with the Migrants from all over Asia and the Area who got bombed down by the US.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> The Swedish could not defend against an untrained boy scout troop. Neither could Denmark.


from what I've read one of the war prep aspects is to improve their military professionalism - talk about bringing in NATO and training to co-op >>>> Norway has been winter training with US Marines and there's even talk of a military base ...

Sweden has taken the first big step of setting aside neutrality and realizing there's a problem ....


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

lol we are neutral to! The US bring just death and pain.
The biggest Terrorist Group ever.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> from what I've read one of the war prep aspects is to improve their military professionalism - talk about bringing in NATO and training to co-op >>>> Norway has been winter training with US Marines and there's even talk of a military base ...
> 
> Sweden has taken the first big step of setting aside neutrality and realizing there's a problem ....


Sweden has not really been neutral, we would always side with nato in case of a major problem. Everybody knew this, but pretended it to be othervice. Now why is that? Well, Sweden happend to be located right between Nato/Warzawpact. And for military reasons, the soviets really had to get control of swedish terrotory or they would be severly locked in. So in a situation that war broke out between nato/Soviet sweden would be invaded and kind of all military planning fo the time were fokused around dealing with that senairo.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> from what I've read one of the war prep aspects is to improve their military professionalism - talk about bringing in NATO and training to co-op >>>> Norway has been winter training with US Marines and there's even talk of a military base ...
> 
> Sweden has taken the first big step of setting aside neutrality and realizing there's a problem ....


 Many of the countries like Denmark and are to stoned to do much. They do not do their duties and often just flat refuse to act. Not all of NATO is worthy of much praise. Surprisingly Canada it very effective and well trained , just very low on numbers.
The Swiss, Sweden will just go along with who ever threatens them the most and hide.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Sweden has not really been neutral, we would always side with nato in case of a major problem. Everybody knew this, but pretended it to be othervice. Now why is that? Well, Sweden happend to be located right between Nato/Warzawpact. And for military reasons, the soviets really had to get control of swedish terrotory or they would be severly locked in. So in a situation that war broke out between nato/Soviet sweden would be invaded and kind of all military planning fo the time were fokused around dealing with that senairo.


my perspective - I think why NATO has been calling on Sweden and talking about war prep because of Russia >>>> out of that entire northern "end run" territory from Finland over to Norway - Sweden would be the sweet spot to force an invasion - they could be hitting that left NATO flank within a few days if they blitzed Sweden suddenly ...


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

There is no reason that Russia attack Europe! The only reason is the US make sht again.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> my perspective - I think why NATO has been calling on Sweden and talking about war prep because of Russia >>>> out of that entire northern "end run" territory from Finland over to Norway - Sweden would be the sweet spot to force an invasion - they could be hitting that left NATO flank within a few days if they blitzed Sweden suddenly ...


 It would not be much of a fight Russia would just place a call informing them they were taking over. And The red carpet would be rolled out.


----------

